# Bruister and Associates Being Bought out by DirecTv



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

It's true. I'm a senior tech for Bruister. 

It was just announced during a conference call to all the local managers this morning. This will affect 22 Southeast markets. I'll have more news on it as I get it. We're supposed to receive some sort of packet via Fedex announcing it tomorrow. All I really know so far is the hundreds of techs employed by Bruister and now working for DirecTv directly and probably going to lose all of our stock options and benefits. 

Gotta love corporate greed.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I posted it earlier here.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't see it. My bad. Sucks either way for installers.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I probably should have posted it here in the general forum.

I hope it will make things a little better but we'll see. Pray for sun but prepare for rain.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

Crap. Well, Bruister sucked anyway. Can it get worse? (yeah, probably it can)


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Teronzhul said:


> Crap. Well, Bruister sucked anyway. Can it get worse? (yeah, probably it can)


It's hard for me to feel sorry for them. Liars and cutthroats is their rep here in Southeast Louisiana. Real scum buckets. Service with a frown and attitude will get you no place fast.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Bruister techs installed my Slimline and HR20 and later an HR21. Both were extremely professional and did superior jobs.

I have only good things to say about Bruister.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Glad to see D* is getting thier install dept. under control. Isn't that the second or third one this year? It will be better for everyone. Now the installers will be employed by D*


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Now the installers will be employed by D*


And that means that DirecTV won't be able to pass the buck for botched installs anymore. Hopefully they're ready for that.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

The biggest problems I have had is the missed appointments and running way behind.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

How long before they buy Mastec?


----------



## thespaceghost (May 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> How long before they buy Mastec?


Mastec is one of the better (note: better, not good) HSP's. The problem with mastec of course is all the inhouse BS. Not sure if they will be bought out, as being a HSP is not the only thing they have their hands into.


----------



## MudMover (Jun 22, 2008)

Bruister's installed my slimline..and I didn't have any issue with the service I got. I hope you guys that work at Bruisters get all the benefits and everything else you deserve from this merger.....Good luck.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thespaceghost said:


> Mastec is one of the better (note: better, not good) HSP's. The problem with mastec of course is all the inhouse BS. Not sure if they will be bought out, as being a HSP is not the only thing they have their hands into.


If Mastec is "one of the better" ones then I really and truly feel sorry for those with different installers. Mastec sucks!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Crap, now they probably won't just hand me my stuff, get my signiture, and leave.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

They did a decent install for me. I did get one of the first 5-LNB systems, so they sent their best tech out. 

BTW, they started out as a Primestar installer, back when D* had a 3 month waiting list and cost $800. Primestar was leased and could get installed in a couple of weeks, so Primestar (and Bruister) was making a killing here in the South. 

I worked for them for about a month, right after D* bought Primestar. It was a joke; I was driving 200+ miles a day. Thankfully, gas was still $1 a gallon. They didn't pay me the first week and a half, calling it "training". Everyone who worked there pirated D*. Three weeks later, they made up something to fire me. 

Good riddance!


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

The HSP has little to do with your installation experience. You have a few good techs out there...and the rest...well...just hope you get a good one.

D* has allowed the HSP model to get worse and worse for far too long and it looks like they are finally focusing on what matters.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

ChrisPC said:


> They did a decent install for me. I did get one of the first 5-LNB systems, so they sent their best tech out.
> 
> BTW, they started out as a Primestar installer, back when D* had a 3 month waiting list and cost $800. Primestar was leased and could get installed in a couple of weeks, so Primestar (and Bruister) was making a killing here in the South.
> 
> ...


I don't blame the people except for one that lied to me. Then again if it was a losing job for him I guess I don't blame him. In Southeast Louisiana if it wasn't easy they booked it. Even if it was there are horror stories about installs causing great damage to homes.:nono:


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

Bruister actually did my friends install (mine too, but nothing major to report on my install). The tech was out there for a good 4 hours. My friend wasn't able to get a signal. The only place the dish could go, there were trees, and very low signal strength (Slimline dish, too). After 4 hours, the tech said "You know what, I will _get_ you a signal.". 20 minutes later, he was getting mis 90's on just about everything, lowest dipping to about 85. My friend was extremely pleased. I dunno what he did, but he did it well


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> If Mastec is "one of the better" ones then I really and truly feel sorry for those with different installers. Mastec sucks!


I've always liked Mastec, they've always been top notch when aligning a dish for me so I've never had any signal problems(aside from a AT9 LNB going bad). I usually get along well with their installers, aside from one that refused to give me my WB616(had to call D* to have them talk to Mastec for me) and then when he hooked it up he only used one screw and didnt re-hook up my ground wire. 
I called D* again and they sent out a guy to re do it.

After i got my Slimline to replace my AT9 Mastec sent a guy out to double check the install a week later and that guy put all water proof caps on the Coax ports on my dish and multiswitch and then took the plastic caps off the unused ports and put terminators on them. So I'm generally pleased.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

As noted above,

There are hard working, competent folks working for all these HSPs. They come in every day planning to do a good job. What happens, in my opinion is......unrealistic expectations come down from above. Middle managers have to decide which of their children not to feed or how to not pay their mortgage. They become yes men and pass on the unrealistic expectations. As these flawed plans proceed the books get balanced on the backs of techs who can be screwed by just not writing the checks.

Not only can you get away with murdering the messenger, if you you do it right you can eliminate excess peasants. It is like throwing things in the air to hide them; works for awhile.

Certainly, buy the HSPs and look like a hero. The need for techs and installation services is declining. The existing structure will serve and the lawsuits will be deflected to bankrupt entities for awhile.

An observation,

Joe


----------



## mcrutland (Dec 29, 2004)

Good to hear. Bruister and Associates REFUSED to install the slimline dish at my grandparent's house. They said that they could not get a line of sight. They also said that the 3LNB dish that they had would pick the new MPEG 4 HD channels. When I told them it would not they asked me, "where did you get your info?"

Anyway, I had to get another contractor (Brad's Electronics of Tupelo) to install the slimline dish which cost my grandparents $300 for the install and the new HD receiver. (97% signal on all satellites).


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I get around 5 Installs per month that Bruister and Associates can't or won't put in,some have LOS issues but others just put it down as the tech didn't want to do the install.

In three years only one of the refused installs couldn't be done to the customers satisfaction. 


Wish I could work for DirecTV, It's a total mess doing this as a contractor.

One 3LNB dish and a D-12 receiver pays the same amount as one 5 beam dish and HR20/21 install, The first one takes 1.5 Hrs, the second around 3.5 Hrs.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Glad to see D* is getting thier install dept. under control. Isn't that the second or third one this year?


As far as I know it's the second HSP they bought. They took control of Ironwood earlier when they bought 180 Connect.

http://www.bizjournals.com/losangeles/stories/2008/07/07/daily17.html?ana=from_rss


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It’s funny to hear all the different experiences people have had with Bruister. I live in the Birmingham area and they have always done a great job for me. In fact, most of the time, the same guy came and he was a very nice, knowledgeable man. When I did the HD upgrade and they installed the AT9 dish, they had two trucks with three guys there.

I’d say in this case, the employees are the ones that impressed me. I hope D* makes them a good deal to remain with the local office so I get to deal with the same people.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure D* gives you a nice little 401k and programing discount.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

For those in that world, do most of these shops that DirecTV is buying install services other than DirecTV? I would assume so, but I could be wrong. If so, could they somehow have their hand in Dish installs, etc.? Not from any kind of sabotage standpoint, but could they possibly get revenues from DishNetwork installations?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> For those in that world, do most of these shops that DirecTV is buying install services other than DirecTV? I would assume so, but I could be wrong. If so, could they somehow have their hand in Dish installs, etc.? Not from any kind of sabotage standpoint, but could they possibly get revenues from DishNetwork installations?


no they only do installs for D* and some in the Ironwood office may do Wildblue as well but Bruister has not started Wildblue yet it was in the works


----------



## flatpanelinstalls (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats hilarious. I worked for Bruisters for several years. Most technicians I know are excellent. Like most jobs, there are slackers too. The techs overall are great in my area. The company itself is easily the worst employer Ive ever had. Its not HOW are they going to screw you, its WHEN are they going to screw you. Every other week it was something else. How can we screw our techs and help ourselves. Bruisters offered a 5 year fully vested Aesop plan that promised techs alot of money. From what I hear very few will actually see a penny. 4 1/2 years later you fail numerous QC's. Couple that with the class action lawsuit theyre facing for not paying overtime and Id say theyre done. If D**** has any sense, theyll clean house from the home office in Mississippi to every last local office in the south, management that is, not the technicians.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I think feedback on Bruister is like anywhere else, people only talk about the bad experiences. People who have no problems generally keep it to themselves.

Then you have the old rule...

It only takes one *oh snap!* to erase 1,000 *atta boy's*


----------



## directech06 (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone know why they sold out? I used to work for a private contractor but knew people who work or worked for them. I was injured in an accident that disabled my shoulder in '06 required MAJOR reconstructive surgery of the cartledge, tendons and rotator cuff and they had to settle with me w WC. I'm in school learning a new trade. I'm hearing rumors it has to do at least some with the class-action suite going on against them that is suppose to go into mediation to settle this fall I hear. I read its got over 3,000 people in it and when it settles could run into the millions.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Word is Gadsden office will be closed down. Anyone from other offices hear anything like that. Gadsden has a union and Directv does not want anything to do with it. All of the Human resource people will be down a Saturday to talk about everything.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> For those in that world, do most of these shops that DirecTV is buying install services other than DirecTV? I would assume so, but I could be wrong. If so, could they somehow have their hand in Dish installs, etc.? Not from any kind of sabotage standpoint, but could they possibly get revenues from DishNetwork installations?


Both 180 Connect (Ironwood's parent) and DirectSat's parent also had divisions that installed cable. When DirecTV bought 180 Connect, they "traded" the cable installation business to DirecSat's parent in return for a portion DirecSat's DirecTV installation business. So, yes, many of the companies do more than DirecTV, and DirecTV is divesting those non-DirecTV portions and just keeping their own installers.

I have a feeling that HSPs will be gone entirely by the end of 2009. The way they are set up and run violates the law in nearly every state, and there are several class action suits going on right now that are almost certainly going to be settled out of court, because DirecTV and the HSPs would lose BADLY in court.


----------



## rackingsaint (Aug 8, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Word is Gadsden office will be closed down. Anyone from other offices hear anything like that. Gadsden has a union and Directv does not want anything to do with it. All of the Human resource people will be down a Saturday to talk about everything.


As of 7AM this morning, Todd d. and Mike m. will be in the Gadsden office to make the announcement to the techs themselves.
It was a last minute, shocking blow to everyone in the office and alot of innocent people are getting hurt by this.

A crew will be coming with the shirts to check in all the vans.
a total of THREE job offers were extended to existing employees.
Everyone else is just left jobless.
Word around the campfire, of course, is that the reason is that the Gadsden office is the only union shop in the company.
I guarantee that will never be admitted by any of the shirts. They will claim performance issues..........even though that office has made a huge turn-around and has been top producer for the past 5 weeks. Too little too late?
:nono2:


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm curious as to what the union is going to do about it.


----------



## rackingsaint (Aug 8, 2008)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I'm curious as to what the union is going to do about it.


word among card carriers this morning was that something has already been started as far as a lawsuit. I also heard several individuals being told that they had no hope of transferring to a different office---discrimination?
Union representation was on the grounds along with about 10 corporate people.

Truly truly a shame.


----------



## altech (Aug 8, 2008)

rackingsaint said:


> As of 7AM this morning, Todd d. and Mike m. will be in the Gadsden office to make the announcement to the techs themselves.
> It was a last minute, shocking blow to everyone in the office and alot of innocent people are getting hurt by this.
> 
> A crew will be coming with the shirts to check in all the vans.
> ...


Actually if you count the 2 that were already in corporates lap, that would be a total of 5 jobs kept/offered.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

During the earning conference call this week, Mr Carey noted that DTV has now brought in-house roughly one third of the home service workforce, and has terminated an agreement with another HSP. 

He also stated that they are looking to "really build that service as a unique strength." Well, that is certainly refreshing compared to the Murdock model we've had to endure. 

Anyone know how agressive they will be with other contracting agencies being brought into the fold across the country?


----------



## rackingsaint (Aug 8, 2008)

altech said:


> Actually if you count the 2 that were already in corporates lap, that would be a total of 5 jobs kept/offered.


Please elaborate. I can recognize whomever you might be eluding to if given the smallest of clues.

One of the jobs was offered to me, but I do not accept.


----------



## SRTdriver (Aug 14, 2008)

This whole mess sucks. I didn't take the DTV offer either. I put in over 8 years with the company only to be sold out of both my job and ESOP. Words can't express the anger I've felt for the past two weeks over being sold out by people I've never met.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

SRTdriver said:


> This whole mess sucks. I didn't take the DTV offer either. I put in over 8 years with the company only to be sold out of both my job and ESOP. Words can't express the anger I've felt for the past two weeks over being sold out by people I've never met.


Someone loves you up their....DirecTV...:lol: They are scum. I wish you well in finding something much better. You sound like someone that really cares about their work. You had the wrong job.


----------



## Sat champ (Aug 21, 2008)

I see most of you are techs and really do not understand the "back office" miscommunication. Hopefully I can enlighten you a little. I used to be a manager for a specific company that has recently been bought out. As a manager i cared about the techs and, the hours , the pay, and the last second demands. It is a very difficult position to be in. Many techs blame management and corporate when that is not where the crazy stuff is coming from. Much of the crazy stuff comes from the people that actually contract out the hsp. The very people buying out hsps are the main reason this whole system is messed up in the first place. Think about how this whole announcement of the buyout has been going. Everything is last second and a top secret mystery to the point that the managers themselves are clueless as to what is going on. They do not know what standards they want to hold hsps to. One month it is nonresponders, another its completion rates. Once those get fixed then it is repeat rates while the entire time having to show you have enough workers to handle customers that want installs and service calls next day. Believe it or not managers and corporate are held to the do it or be fired mentality that many techs are under. It is very hard to communicate about changes when they occur daily and the only means you have is a fax machine. Many CHANGES are sent out by email at 459 pm right before people get off and these changes must be sent out that night after work has already been faxed out. Do you hold a meeting and make some people drive 2 hours to attend a 30 minute session. Do you fax it out and hope techs will abide and understand the changes.? How od we ever get on the same page? The one thing that I wish I ahd more control of was an adjustment peirod for changes. It stead of senidng out a change and making it effective the next day. Take it easy on your local managers, many of you get paid more than they do. No lie!! It would have been better for me to be a tech than in management. What kind of future is that for a company? I respect the conditions demands and crazy customers that do not understand why you are late to their job because you had to fish five walls because a customer did not want see wires tacked to a wall. Or a customer that wants you to start a 4 box at 6:00 at night because they did not get off work till then. Or having to put a dish 200 ft away because they ordered satellite tv but did not want the satellite to be seen. Is that like wanting a car but not wanting the wheels to be visible. How about some of you customers come off your high horses so managers would not have to drive techs in the ground. NExt time you set up an appoinment make sure it is scheduled bewteen 8-3 and try being home so they are not wasting 3.80 per gallon in gas. There are many good techs but there are the 20% that really screw things up. The ones that do everything to make a job cancel. the ones that call out once a week and cause other guys to be overouted. These guys hurt the good techs and make managers look like villains. ?How many good techs virtually go the day without being bothered by mnanagement because you handle your jobs and take responsibility for themselves. I had several of these techs and It was a pleasure working WITH them.


----------



## markh411 (Aug 21, 2008)

I had worked for bruister for over 2 years.Last week i get a call saying that i was not going to be hired by directv.Ireceived no explanation at all from the local hr dummie.The local bruister hr dummie was useless which was no different from any other time.Regardless to say all i was told was that i would receive a packet from directv saying why i was not rehired and should receive a months pay as compensation.I do nothave a criminal record.I have a great driving record and do not do drugs-so why did i not get hired.I mean i have a 95% qc rate and have high production.I have noticed this has happened to a lot of techs from my local office and most of them are in the same boat as me.It seems to me that directv is looking to cut out the higher paid techs in order to bring new guys for less money.As a joke i applied at directv.com for an installer position and got a call in under 1 hours-that is real fast.Of course it was from a bruister office in AL.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

flatpanelinstalls said:


> Couple that with the class action lawsuit theyre facing for not paying overtime and Id say theyre done. If D**** has any sense, theyll clean house from the home office in Mississippi to every last local office in the south, management that is, not the technicians.


I agree 99%. Especially that damn Meridian corporate office, empty it out and bulldoze it. However, on a local level, I like my warehouse manager and assistant site manager. They're at least honest.



rackingsaint said:


> As of 7AM this morning, Todd d. and Mike m. will be in the Gadsden office to make the announcement to the techs themselves....


(edit)That is bad... very bad :new_cussi



Sat champ said:


> I see most of you are techs and really do not understand the "back office" miscommunication.


I get it. More than I rightfully should. The whole system operates like a drunken 8-headed hydra.

You remind me a lot of a manager we had in the Chatt. office....


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

IcedOmega13 said:


> I'm pretty sure D* gives you a nice little 401k and programing discount.


That is the ONE positive. Only one. Haven't heard a single other positive about it.

Taxes = f'd on everyones 1st DTV check. even office workers.
ESOP = gone
Herb Bruister = suddenly even more wealthy off of this deal.
Insurance =  who knows whats going to happen after january 1st
Senior Techs = New Hires with no seniority
Pay = Probably going to change after jan 1st
Evil Corporate Swine in Mississippi = still have a job
Good Hardworking Employees = several now jobless


----------



## rackingsaint (Aug 8, 2008)

markh411 said:


> I had worked for bruister for over 2 years.Last week i get a call saying that i was not going to be hired by directv.Ireceived no explanation at all from the local hr dummie.The local bruister hr dummie was useless which was no different from any other time.Regardless to say all i was told was that i would receive a packet from directv saying why i was not rehired and should receive a months pay as compensation.I do nothave a criminal record.I have a great driving record and do not do drugs-so why did i not get hired.I mean i have a 95% qc rate and have high production.I have noticed this has happened to a lot of techs from my local office and most of them are in the same boat as me.It seems to me that directv is looking to cut out the higher paid techs in order to bring new guys for less money.As a joke i applied at directv.com for an installer position and got a call in under 1 hours-that is real fast.Of course it was from a bruister office in AL.


I know that I have spoken with a few of my techs that are now without a job and a couple of the Union members applied w/ D* and after D* called the B&A HR ppl, the tech was told they are "ineligible for rehire".

That is sooo wrong. 
AND
How can D* state that as a reason when, technically, the tech never worked for them in the first place?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Johnnie5000 said:


> That is the ONE positive. Only one. Haven't heard a single other positive about it.
> 
> Taxes = f'd on everyones 1st DTV check. even office workers.
> ESOP = gone
> ...


I've been through three corporate buyouts (completely unrelated to D* and HSP's) and all were exactly like this. Screwed-up paychecks, benefits were always worse, good employees lost, executives/owners escaping with millions, etc. Not that I'm in any way defending D*, but this is just an everyday occurrence in the corporate world. My only advice is either learn to live with it, or start your own company where *you* make the rules.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

rudeney said:


> I've been through three corporate buyouts (completely unrelated to D* and HSP's) and all were exactly like this. Screwed-up paychecks, benefits were always worse, good employees lost, executives/owners escaping with millions, etc. Not that I'm in any way defending D*, but this is just an everyday occurrence in the corporate world. My only advice is either learn to live with it, or start your own company where *you* make the rules.


Trying to live with it. Really trying to keep a positive attitude, while working at least, about the whole deal, but that gets very tiring with all things considered.

Really mad about one of our warehouse guys they canned because of his background check. The guy just worked his ass off from 6am to 3pm 6 days a week and played his xbox the rest of the time. He was just trying to reprieve himself over some time in jail years ago.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

markh411 said:


> I had worked for bruister for over 2 years.Last week i get a call saying that i was not going to be hired by directv.Ireceived no explanation at all from the local hr dummie.


I just want to point something out, your in TN, I am in KY, i know KY for sure is and am pretty sure TN is as well. I am not defending any of this corp. BS, but we both live in a right to work state, which SUCKS in itself. But is great for the ppl in control with the money. Vote to change it. I am not trying to spur anything political here either so don't go into it.

My other point is that D told us at our local wh that bruister was number one in cust satisfaction in the nation!! dunno if its true or not but they want to acquire the best hsp's.


----------



## Steve Gilbert (Aug 19, 2008)

rudeney said:


> It's funny to hear all the different experiences people have had with Bruister. I live in the Birmingham area and they have always done a great job for me. In fact, most of the time, the same guy came and he was a very nice, knowledgeable man. When I did the HD upgrade and they installed the AT9 dish, they had two trucks with three guys there.
> 
> I'd say in this case, the employees are the ones that impressed me. I hope D* makes them a good deal to remain with the local office so I get to deal with the same people.


I also live in Birmingham. One time it took 4 appointments before they ever showed up. The 3 no shows came without any call to cancel. Other times they missed appointments onc time. Another time, about 6 years ago, the technician arrived on time but had never heard of a Tivo. He thought it had been struck by lightning because it was warm from always being on. I called DirecTV while he was still parked outside. Bruistyer' s supervisor told me "Tivo's are highly specialised pices of equipment and all technicians do not know about them". This call was due to problems with the Tivo and was indicated on their work order.
I boutght an OTA antenna from Directv that was installed by Bruister. They said it had to have line of site for HDTV, yet they installed it on the back odf the dish which meant the dish itself blocked it from getting any signal from the 7 stations with towers located in the same area only 7 miles away. They said it was too bad and left.
The only times I have been pleased with Bruister's service have been when I have requested a supervisor. As yiu can tell, I have called for services about 10 different occasions and as a whole have not been pleased with Bruister's service. It has to improve with DFirecTV. It can't get any worse.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Steve Gilbert said:


> I also live in Birmingham. One time it took 4 appointments before they ever showed up. The 3 no shows came without any call to cancel. Other times they missed appointments onc time. Another time, about 6 years ago, the technician arrived on time but had never heard of a Tivo. He thought it had been struck by lightning because it was warm from always being on. I called DirecTV while he was still parked outside. Bruistyer' s supervisor told me "Tivo's are highly specialised pices of equipment and all technicians do not know about them". This call was due to problems with the Tivo and was indicated on their work order.
> I boutght an OTA antenna from Directv that was installed by Bruister. They said it had to have line of site for HDTV, yet they installed it on the back odf the dish which meant the dish itself blocked it from getting any signal from the 7 stations with towers located in the same area only 7 miles away. They said it was too bad and left.
> The only times I have been pleased with Bruister's service have been when I have requested a supervisor. As yiu can tell, I have called for services about 10 different occasions and as a whole have not been pleased with Bruister's service. It has to improve with DFirecTV. It can't get any worse.


Steve, I will admit that the techs rarely had much of a clue about my UTV's at first, but once I was having some pixelization problems and D* sent them out. I can't remember the name of the man that came, but he was almost always the same one - he drove a red Jeep Cherokee and reminded me of Ted Turner for some reason. Anyhow, he knew exactly what the problem was - it was something in D*'s system that was causing problems with the UTV's. He called them and had them change something in my service and that took care of it. While he was there, he swapped out my multiswitch with a powered unit.

Like I said, all my service visits have been great - on time, and friendly, capable techs. Maybe they have different techs in different areas (I live in the Riverchase area).


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve Gilbert said:


> The only times I have been pleased with Bruister's service have been when I have requested a supervisor. As yiu can tell, I have called for services about 10 different occasions and as a whole have not been pleased with Bruister's service. It has to improve with DFirecTV. It can't get any worse.


One, spell check. :nono: 
Two, OTA is DIY. 
Three, so far its business as usual. No real routing improvements. People still call and want to know where their techs are at when there isn't a work order for them.



rudeney said:


> Like I said, all my service visits have been great - on time, and friendly, capable techs. Maybe they have different techs in different areas (I live in the Riverchase area).


Good. Yes, in order to save gas, techs are generally routed to areas near their houses. So we all have to be spread out across the DMA to cover it all. More or less.


----------



## jonrockwilson (Sep 24, 2008)

I work for Mastec in Central Florida ,and i fear we r next,,im concerned for my job..how willDTV turn over the existing employees,or will they gut the place and start from scratch??


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to work for Bruister in central Miss and quit because of their practice and lack of caring about customers and employees. I hope I can go to the new company and get my job I had because I truly enjoyed the work and turning new people on to Directv.


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

Johnnie5000 said:


> It's true. I'm a senior tech for Bruister.
> 
> It was just announced during a conference call to all the local managers this morning. This will affect 22 Southeast markets. I'll have more news on it as I get it. We're supposed to receive some sort of packet via Fedex announcing it tomorrow. All I really know so far is the hundreds of techs employed by Bruister and now working for DirecTv directly and probably going to lose all of our stock options and benefits.
> 
> Gotta love corporate greed.


http://www.bruister.com/


----------



## ravens1 (Nov 21, 2008)

priester68 said:


> I used to work for Bruister in central Miss and quit because of their practice and lack of caring about customers and employees. I hope I can go to the new company and get my job I had because I truly enjoyed the work and turning new people on to Directv.


hey i used to work for bruister too back in the days when they was in ponchatula in Louisiana. but did you find work yet? yes or no i want to offer you a great opportunity to more money installing directv. if you interested reply be back at 
[email protected] for more details. thank you.


----------



## bstntech (Oct 1, 2007)

I worked for Bruister and I made the change over to Directv and I can tell you since august things have been tense but several good changes are happening and it is getting better. I have worked for several companies in the past dealing with a buyout like this and so far this is the smoothest


----------

